# | Official Outsiders Thread |



## raeyoung (Apr 15, 2016)

*| THE |*
*~*




























*~*
*{ Official Thread }*
















About The Outsiders




*T*he Outsiders is a book about stereotypes written by S.E. Hinton. It takes place in the south where the Socs, the rich, snooty, West-Side kids, and the Greasers, the poor, greasy-haired, reckless, East-Side kids, live. The main character is Ponyboy Curtis. The gang is also a band of main characters. There's Darry and Sodapop Curtis, Ponyboy's brothers, Johnny Cade, Ponyboy's best friend, Dally Winston, the tough guy, Two-Bit, the wise-cracker and there's Steve Randle, Sodapop's best friend. 
One night, someone takes it way too far, and the turning point of the story changes the lives of Ponyboy Curtis, Johnny Cade, Dally Winston, and somewhat, the gang.




Want the book or movie?




*O*n Amazon, you can get both the movie and the book. 
Here are the links: 
Paperback Book (Click Here)
Hardcover Book (Click Here)
Movie (Click Here)




*Trailer*

















What Made ME Cry





I watched the Outsiders movie. 
If you haven't seen it, don't read the spoiler below, 
as you may get mad at me.


Spoiler:  



Okay, so Johnny is my favorite character. He gets hurt and dies in the book and movie. Honestly, he was a pretty sweet character. He was also cute in the movie. (Fun fact: the actor who played Johnny also played Karate Kid.)
Honestly, I would love to be a greaser in the world of Outsiders. 

But tbh, I may be obsessed with it. Considering it's an old movie, I may just be another weirdo. Oh well, either way, it sucks. Johnny was "tuff".
(Movie clips in my closed thread)











Questions & Discussions






Spoiler:  Questions



1. Did You Like The Outsiders?
2. How Do YOU Feel About Stereotypes?
3. Who Was Your Favorite Character?
4. What Movies Make/Made You Cry?





Spoiler:  Discussions



*Discussion By USERNAME HERE - "TITLE" - [Post #---]*


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Outsiders is always a movie I wanted to see I just never got around to it rip.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

I liked both the movie and the book but the book was way better IMO

Anyways if any of yall ever plan to watch Hachi: Don't


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

We read the book in 7th grade and also watched the movie after we read it in my English class. I didn't particularly cry but Johnny was my fav too! >w<
He was so smol and fluffy

But oh, a movie that REALLY made me cry was Wolf Children. Just don't judge the title or it's appearance. Watch it and you'll see what I mean. ;w;
I'm not exaggerating, I cried for 10 minutes after the movie ended


----------



## Dim (Apr 15, 2016)

iirc the only time I've teared up was when I was rewatching Naruto (Ya I'm a ***** lmao) but not during any movies. 

My Mom always cries at The Outsiders movie but then again she cries at lot of movies. I watched The Outsider at middle school once but the other stupid kids wouldn't stfu so it was hard to watch it. -___-


----------



## jiny (Apr 15, 2016)

the only movie i've cried in was the good dinosaur omfg


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 15, 2016)

I always liked the main character the best- Ponyboy.

i saw this Japanese/Chinese movie called-- Riding Alone for Thousand of Miles, yeah it got pretty smoky and irritated my eyes quite a bit when i watched that one...  (ah i just looked up the trailer on youtube, i can't even)


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 15, 2016)

I like the Outsiders, too. I read it in 7th grade, but I ended up forgetting about it until last year.

I didn't cry over the Outsiders, but I have cried over a bunch of others. The Lion King, Dumbo, Fox and the Hound, The Notebook, and I teared up watching Zootopia.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 16, 2016)

I am currently in seventh grade so yeah. ELA got me obsessed with The Outsiders. :T Welp.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

I read it in 8th grade then as I was reading in class some stupid girl opened her fat mouth and revealed a HUGE spoiler in the story:


Spoiler



"OMG doesn't Johnny like die in the story???"


I looked back at her and I just wanted to ****ing slap her across the face -____-


----------



## xine (Apr 16, 2016)

Delete this


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 16, 2016)

I read this book while I was at school! and I absolutely loved it. About time this underrated book got a thread, it honestly needs more love. I remembering finishing the book before everyone in my class, (bear in mind it was a class reading, so everyone in the class took turns reading a page) because I was in a rush to finish it because I wanted to know the ending. It ended in such a beautiful way too. I didn't cry over the outsiders (the movie or the book) but I remember feeling really sad about what happened. So glad a couple of others love this book too!


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 16, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> I read this book while I was at school! and I absolutely loved it. About time this underrated book got a thread, it honestly needs more love. I remembering finishing the book before everyone in my class, (bear in mind it was a class reading, so everyone in the class took turns reading a page) because I was in a rush to finish it because I wanted to know the ending. It ended in such a beautiful way too. I didn't cry over the outsiders (the movie or the book) but I remember feeling really sad about what happened. So glad a couple of others love this book too!



Haha! I love the Outsiders! Really good book! 

I was the first to finish the book in my class too!


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Been a few hours since my last post...

Why is this book so underrated?


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

Ooo Rob Lowe was pretty good looking xD


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Ooo Rob Lowe was pretty good looking xD



XDDDDDDD


----------



## Cory (Apr 17, 2016)

This was an all star cast.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Cory said:


> This was an all star cast.



I know! Ralph Macchio was 21/22 around the time, but he looked so much younger!


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> XDDDDDDD



XDDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

But Tom Cruise tho~


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> XDDDDDD



X'DDDDDD OMG lol!

Ralph Macchio and C. Thomas Howell _were_ cute. Now, they're all mostly old-looking :T


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> X'DDDDDD OMG lol!
> 
> Ralph Macchio and C. Thomas Howell _were_ cute. Now, they're all mostly old-looking :T



XDDD!~~ <3

Ohh yeah, I bet if you were in their time, you'd do em up good! xD jk


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

XDDDDDDDD OMG lol! I had a thing for Johnnycake... I'm wierd. XD


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

oooo Johnny cakieee


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Scratch that, not had, I HAVE a thing for Johnny. My bad. XD


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> XDDDDDDDD OMG lol! I had a thing for Johnnycake... I'm wierd. XD



Ahaha! nice name is cool~ I'm all Tom Cruise XDDD


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> gonna get banned now xD



Also, lol. Just edit it! XDD


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Scratch that, not had, I HAVE a thing for Johnny. My bad. XD



You're a poet didn't even know it XDD


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> You're a poet didn't even know it XDD



I honestly didn't know it, well whoops! XDDD


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I honestly didn't know it, well whoops! XDDD



Ahaha! OK!


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Ahaha! OK, made an edit and it's only a font smaller! XD



omg lol... everyone thinks we're weird now, I bet. XDDDDD


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> omg lol... everyone thinks we're weird now, I bet. XDDDDD



XDDDD the movie made in 1982?


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

..................

*Unsubscribes to thread*


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Nox said:


> ..................
> 
> *Unsubscribes to thread*



I'm sorry...

oh you were subscribed? Well then. O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Niemyx said:


> XDDDD the movie made in 1982?



lol. Why us.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I'm sorry...
> 
> oh you were subscribed? Well then. O.O
> 
> ...





Ohh, 1983, close P:


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Ohh, 1983, close P:



lol I thought it was 1986...


----------



## radioloves (Apr 17, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> lol I thought it was 1986...



Ohh yeah xD


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2016)

Lol. What am I doing with my life?
obviously obsessing over Outsiders. Yas.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 17, 2016)

We read the book in Gr. 7, I loved it!
Johnny is the best character by far


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 18, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> We read the book in Gr. 7, I loved it!
> Johnny is the best character by far



ikr.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 18, 2016)

#HungryJohnnyIsHungry


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh hey I remember reading and watching this last year
My friends and I found the weirdest outsider fanfics and stuff it was hilarious 

stay gold pony boi


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 20, 2016)

We watched the book and movie for schools, in my opinion the book is better but seeing what they all looked like in the movie was great. When we watched the movie in school everyone kept saying Dally was hot lmao


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 20, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> We watched the book and movie for schools, in my opinion the book is better but seeing what they all looked like in the movie was great. When we watched the movie in school everyone kept saying Dally was hot lmao



omg XDDDDDD

Everyone in my class kept saying Ponyboy and Soda were hot and I was like... "Johnny was hot omg" XD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 20, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> omg XDDDDDD
> 
> Everyone in my class kept saying Ponyboy and Soda were hot and I was like... "Johnny was hot omg" XD



They were saying that too, and then everyone was saying Johnny was ugly and I was lie well I think he's kinda cute lmao


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 20, 2016)

Someone passed 8th grade English.


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 21, 2016)

hariolari said:


> Someone passed 8th grade English.



Okay.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 21, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Okay.


One word replies are against the rules. Just warning you. Actually, warning you is against the rules, too.  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 21, 2016)

i watched the movie last year and it was really good (though i mostly watched it for diane lane). i even got the book because of how endearing it was, but i've yet to read it. some of the scenes with johnny broke my wee little heart

edit: also you should give rumble fish a look as well! it's one of my favorite movies, and also stars diane lane and matt dillon, oddly enough. it's more artsy, and in black and white, but has a bit of the same mood


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 25, 2016)

ellarella said:


> i watched the movie last year and it was really good (though i mostly watched it for diane lane). i even got the book because of how endearing it was, but i've yet to read it. some of the scenes with johnny broke my wee little heart
> 
> edit: also you should give rumble fish a look as well! it's one of my favorite movies, and also stars diane lane and matt dillon, oddly enough. it's more artsy, and in black and white, but has a bit of the same mood



Ah! Okay I might try rumble fish out.


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 25, 2016)

man Rumble Fish rings a bell, think it has Mickey Rourke in it, doesnt it?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 9, 2016)

I loved the book and i saw a bit of the movie! i love it...

soc because i dont like to be bullied/beat up


----------

